# Win Martin shirt for best advice on Soft Flat Construction



## ship (Oct 24, 2003)

Ok, since nobody has offered up advice on how to build something as simple as a soft flat in helping their fellow stage tech, I will put a reward out for the best answer on how to do this.

WIN A FREE “MARTIN INTELLIGENT LIGHTING” SHIRT BY OFFERING UP THE BEST ADVICE ON HOW, STEP BY STEP TO BUILD A 12'X6' SOFT FLAT WITH A WINDOW IN IT!

You must be a high school, college student or junior high school student to qualify. Dave, Wolf, JoJo and I will judge what’s best advice and announce the winner. 

In giving advice, you want to remember that this person has never done this before nor probably had training in using most of the tools and techniques that will be required to build this project and also have to buy all materials making it up so be specific. You need to give step by step answers and every tip in doing it right that you can come up with both on it’s construction and tools used from a beginner’s standpoint. Be very thorough and accurate.

Later, I hope to take all ideas presented and add it to the advice I have already given to him off line. Than to make this combined answer into a FAQ permanently available on this forum, with the best and most thorough advice there is on doing a soft flat. That’s why you answer questions, you give a little, you get a lot back by what others also give. They learn from you and your tips and techniques, you learn from them. Bring all that knowledge together and you have some very good info.

This contest will end Nov.2 2003, I will announce the winner and ship the prize after that. Don’t procrastinate because even if you don’t think your advice is best, it will be good practice for writing up info on stuff you know and in getting future swag awards for doing so.

Finally, I am very well read in just about every manual on the subject there is. Do not be caught regurgitating how someone else says to do it. In other words, your answers while they can be helped by books and others, must be your own personally described answer. Any help you get or references you use must also be cited as per normal anti-plagiarism standards you will all know about as citing where you got the info, but what you present must be in your own words.

Also, this contest is good for free shipping in the US only. Anyone interested in winning elsewhere can but must pay shipping to them outside this area - this is coming out of my own pocket after all.


----------



## propmonkey (Aug 18, 2004)

can i buy that shirt or other lighting shirts i want some but are unable to find any.


----------



## soundman (Aug 18, 2004)

can we put the window anywhere or is there a certian place for it Also what size? What size is the shirt, and if it is not my size would it be possible to substitue it for another martin product like a mac 2k or a maxxyz?


----------



## ship (Aug 18, 2004)

Windows can go about anywhere depending upon the construction of the flat's toggles. Otherwise it's frequently when the flat was not designed to have a window in it, that there will be a toggle in the way needing to be moved.

The contest was over months ago by the way. In any case, substitution of a shirt for a light board. Let me think about it...
Ok, we can do this, just need to PM me Dad's American Express card number, let's say to cover the extra weight in shipping it. That's shipping and handeling, there is always a extra charge for handling tacked on to such exchanges. This one will only have $30,387.00 worth of handeling charge added on. But I can do that and it will include a dust cover, two LED desklights, a flight desk, two monitors and a power cord. No doubt it's a good deal but since it's an exchange, I'll probably knock off the $387.00.

As for the Mac 2K E, figure a wash unit of it at $8,396.70 verses a Profile II at $10,275.20 each, but they would include the case.


What are you high???


----------



## soundman (Aug 18, 2004)

Nope just didn't read the 2003 part. The exchange part was an attempt at humor.


----------



## Les (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's my advice: Measure twice cut once. I love universal sayings.


----------



## ship (Sep 4, 2004)

soundman said:


> Nope just didn't read the 2003 part. The exchange part was an attempt at humor.


So was the reply.


----------

